# Dec 4-5 Storm vids NW Illinois



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

They arent much, as you can see it was snowing real hard and I didnt have time to take pics or vids. I want to try and make a mount in my truck for my video camera but until then this is off my digi cam.

So apparantly we cannot embed in here so heres the link



ok so I have a couple more that need to get uploaded but here is one for now.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

nother one


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

and the last one


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

All those beeps and voices help keep you awake?


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

cool videos man you should post some of those pic you have in photobucket


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Philbilly2;447975 said:


> All those beeps and voices help keep you awake?


Lol, that yamaguy calling me while filming, haha

Its a handsfree bluetooth deal i have rigged up.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

mike psd;448006 said:


> cool videos man you should post some of those pic you have in photobucket


They around here somewhere on this site. They were taken last year, im hopin to have more like it soon. I just didnt have time to take pics this last storm. I only took the videos since it was real easy to do but even then it was a little time consuming.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

testing embed function

http://i144.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid144.photobucket.com/albums/r189/ddienelt/snowplowingvids003.flv


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

hell yeah, i had to listen to it twice. ford powerstroke, i could tell it's distinct sound a mile away. music to my ears! later, pete


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

stroker79;448143 said:


> Lol, that yamaguy calling me while filming, haha
> 
> Its a handsfree bluetooth deal i have rigged up.


Thats why you didn't answer my call! I see how it is. When I first watched it I had the sound low and I wondered if that was me calling. Funny


----------

